# Fluxbox anyone?



## pwolfe1 (Nov 14, 2003)

has anyone successfully compiled fluxbox on OSX (Panther)?  Mine fails with the following errors.
BTW, its not in fink, or fink-unstable.


```
fluxbox.cc: In member function `void Fluxbox::save_rc()':
fluxbox.cc:1866: warning: long unsigned int format, int arg (arg 3)
fluxbox.cc:1976: error: `B_EuropeanDate' undeclared (first use this function)
fluxbox.cc:1976: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for 
   each function it appears in.)
fluxbox.cc: In member function `void Fluxbox::load_rc()':
fluxbox.cc:2094: warning: long unsigned int format, int32_t arg (arg 3)
fluxbox.cc: In member function `void Fluxbox::load_rc(BScreen*)':
fluxbox.cc:2324: error: `B_AmericanDate' undeclared (first use this function)
make[3]: *** [fluxbox.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
make: *** [all] Error 2
```

it looks like localization is an issue, but I really have no idea what I'm looking at.  any ideas?  fluxbox is one of the last things on my OSX laundry list.  thanks in advance!


----------



## francopotento (Nov 16, 2003)

pwolfe1 said:
			
		

> has anyone successfully compiled fluxbox on OSX (Panther)?  Mine fails with the following errors.
> BTW, its not in fink, or fink-unstable.
> 
> 
> ...



I ran into the same compile problem. I've been taking a look into the source, but have not yet found the problem.


----------



## pwolfe1 (Nov 17, 2003)

francopotento said:
			
		

> I ran into the same compile problem. I've been taking a look into the source, but have not yet found the problem.



well, I'm glad it isn't just me then.  Doesn't it look like it is failing due to some localization issue?


----------



## francopotento (Nov 18, 2003)

pwolfe1 said:
			
		

> well, I'm glad it isn't just me then.  Doesn't it look like it is failing due to some localization issue?



well, it seems, that the date format is parsed different on linux and freebsd/mac os x :/


----------



## pwolfe1 (Nov 18, 2003)

so we'll have to either go through and edit all this code ourselves, or ask the maintainer to do so, basically.


----------



## pwolfe1 (Nov 19, 2003)

I hopped on the irc channel and spoke with a package maintainer. fluxbox can be had for osx through fink. you have to do this though:

add fink-unstable to your sources, and do

fink update-rsync.

worked perfectly for me!


----------



## gilga000 (Nov 25, 2003)

pwolfe1 said:
			
		

> I hopped on the irc channel and spoke with a package maintainer. fluxbox can be had for osx through fink. you have to do this though:
> 
> add fink-unstable to your sources, and do
> 
> ...



how do i 'add fink-unstable to my sources'?  i'm somewhat new to unix type stuff.


----------



## pwolfe1 (Nov 26, 2003)

check the faq and setup guide on thier website.  they have detailed instructions there


----------



## gilga000 (Dec 10, 2003)

when i try to compile flux through fink commander, it gives me a message that it requires the x-window system libraries and headers.  i currently have apple's final X11 under 10.3.1.  i have been reading the fink docs and came across something related to this, but it doesn't mention exactly what to do except install the X user package.


----------



## pwolfe1 (Dec 10, 2003)

gilga000 said:
			
		

> when i try to compile flux through fink commander, it gives me a message that it requires the x-window system libraries and headers.  i currently have apple's final X11 under 10.3.1.  i have been reading the fink docs and came across something related to this, but it doesn't mention exactly what to do except install the X user package.



do you have the apple developers tools installed?


----------



## gilga000 (Dec 10, 2003)

pwolfe1 said:
			
		

> do you have the apple developers tools installed?


nm, i figured it out.  on the 3rd panther cd is X11User.pkg.  i found this on apple's website.  thanks alot though!


----------

